# Where do we stand with Wayland.



## fossala (Aug 16, 2011)

I am under the assumption that Wayland is linked to the kernel (Linux). Where would we stand in a Linux central UNIX world? KDE is being ported to Wayland and I assume more and more "Desktop Environments" will be. Will this leave *BSD users without a desktop enviroment or is there plans on implementing Wayland with the FreeBSD kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

> I am under the assumption that Wayland is linked to the kernel (Linux).


Not exactly. Wayland will use a few specific things that are only available with a linux kernel (udev for instance).


> KDE is being ported to Wayland and I assume more and more "Desktop Environments" will be.


Nothing is being 'ported' to wayland. KDE will be compatible to run on wayland, nothing more.



> Will this leave *BSD users without a desktop enviroment or is there plans on implementing Wayland with the FreeBSD kernel?


Xorg is still around and won't be gone anytime soon. And as far as I know there are no plans on porting Wayland to FreeBSD.


----------



## fossala (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for clearing things up a little bit.


----------

